# Repairing fuel tank



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I seem to have a small hole in my desiel fuel tank on my truck. any body know someone that could repair this? Preferably between Layton and Brigham. Not quite sure what to look for in the yellow pages.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## MeanGene (Nov 18, 2008)

Is it a metal tank or plastic one ? I had a small leak in 2 different metal fuel tanks years ago on 2 seperate trucks and was just able to run most of the fuel out and then repaired it with JB Weld. Had both trucks for several years after that and never had a recurring leak on either of them. FWIW.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Sorry, it is a plastic one.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Hot glue gun? My wife seems to think that will fix anything.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

You can get a fuel tank repair kit at NAPA..... good luck I have tried it on sevral plastic tanks some times it works and sometimes not. its about 50/50 just make sure the surface area is clean and free of any fuel.... might want to just find a used fuel tank and then you just have to do the job once!!!


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Not sure if they do plastic but Western Radiator in Ogden advertises gas tank repair.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Your gas tank is HDPE, which can't be reliably glued, the only option for repair is welding it.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, It ended up being the fuel line not the tank.


----------

